# Connecting to Printer on network



## noelrc (Jul 20, 2009)

I have recently obtained a MacBookPro running OS X 10.5 (leopard), and have been trying to connect to the printer on my home network. The network is 2 pc's operating on Win XP and connected via a router/modem. The pc's are wired to the router and the MacBook is wireless connected.
When taking the option to add a printer (system preferences\print and fax), the printer is recognised . When selected one is asked to select the driver, but the correct driver is not in the list. I have downloaded the latest mac driver from Canon (printer model S6300), and it installs correctly. It still does not appear in the list; if I select 'other' option I cannot find the driver.
If I connect the printer directly to the MacBook via usb it is accepted and works fine.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how is the printer connected to the network?


----------



## noelrc (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for responding.
The printer is connected to one of the pc,s via a usb port.
I will also mention that I also have windows xp on the MacBook via 'Parallels', and Windows connects to the printer without any problem.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, so you are doing a Windows printer sharing. What you have to do is create an user account with password on the Windows PC that has the printer, otherwise OS X will not connect to it. And if that still gives you issues, you will need to put a password on all the user accounts on that Windows PC.


----------



## noelrc (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
The OS X sees the printer on the network, but when I go to select a driver, the appropriate driver is not shown. I have downloaded the latest driver for the S6300 from Canon's website. This was installed successfully, but I can't find where it was placed, so I cannot select the driver via the 'OTHER' option in the select a driver window.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The driver will be some where in the folder "MacintoshHD:Libraryrinters:Canon" Chances are you will not find a driver with the printer model, but rather a driver for the printer family, like all S6000 series printers (I don't know if that is really a family of printers for Canon.).


----------



## noelrc (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I can get b & w document printing, but colour printing is poor.
I assume that this particular printer is not fully supported for printing is this way. However my main requirement will be document printing so color is not an issue.
Once again thanks very much for your time and effort.
regards
Noelrc


----------

